
What Is a Better Call to Action Than “Request a Demo”? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1539/what-is-a-better-call-to-action-than-request-a-dem.html?childToView=1606#answer-1606
======
ChrisRR
Just give me the price and I'll know whether I can pay it.

We've been talking about this at work today. A piece of software we use used
to be great. It was a good price, price was up front, worked on a per seat
licence, feature packed.

They recently updated to a new version, and now they licence per team, and
tell you to request a price. Recent blog posts imply that they have tripled
the price. It's very unfortunate.

